

Handling Errors in Javascript APIs - ananddass
http://blog.programmableweb.com/2012/12/14/handling-errors-in-javascript-apis/

======
pjungwir
That article keeps mentioning the performance drawbacks of checking for
errors, but I really can't imagine error checking to have any noticeable
performance impact at all, unless you're going to the server just to validate
input prior to sending. Why treat it as a serious consideration? Seems like
that will just mislead inexperienced JS devs.

